

StackMob now supports secondary indexes - janaboruta
http://www.stackmob.com/2011/09/announcing-secondary-indexes-2/

======
siculars
Maybe someone from StackMod would chime in on their experience with Riak...

~~~
janaboruta
StackMob isn't using Riak at the moment. Still building out features that use
it.

------
lordmatty
Can anybody share experiences on using StackMob?

~~~
brettgo1
Their platform is pretty sweet I'd say. I've been using StackMob for the last
two months and am almost ready to submit my app to the App Store. With
StackMob I was able to build my data model in a few minutes and they
automatically created a secure REST API. Would have taken me a few weeks if I
didn't use them.

